# How big are chili rasboras (Boraras brigittae) exactly?



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine (2 years old) are around .75", and VERY bright red.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

mine were @ .7" give or take when fully grown. they are tiny - very slender.


----------



## adroit (Aug 7, 2009)

i have some that are at least a year old. they are about 0.7 in too.
1 inch is definitely too long.


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

That's good news--AQAdvisor says:


> Mosquito Rasbora is not recommended for your tank - it may eventually outgrow your tank space, potentially reaching up to 1.5 inches.


That just sounded wrong based on info I've read on places like FishBase, but then again, some of the suppliers I've found listed this as the max size as well. It's good to hear from actual owners.

Thanks.


----------



## SovXietday (Nov 1, 2011)

A super big chili would strain to even reach the 1" mark, most are .75 fully grown and gorgeous fish.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

None of mine have ever made it to an inch. Not even in a giant tank.

Mostly, they're smaller than an adult Cherry Shrimp when fully grown. They're way, way tinier than you expect them to be until you have them in front of you.

Some may disagree with me but I think you could easily put 10-11 of them in your 6gal tank, as it's quite long. Just as long as you don't have any other fish in the tank.


----------



## toastedtoast (Nov 13, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Some may disagree with me but I think you could easily put 10-11 of them in your 6gal tank, as it's quite long. Just as long as you don't have any other fish in the tank.


Easily. I just added a group of 9 to my 6g scape, and there's definitely room for more. I think anything more then 15 might start to look crowded but less then that should be ok.


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

> Some may disagree with me but I think you could easily put 10-11 of them in your 6gal tank, as it's quite long. Just as long as you don't have any other fish in the tank.


The only other livestock I plan to add are some nerite snails for algae eating.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Teeny Tiny Fishies


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Then you'll be good to go.



kiera said:


> The only other livestock I plan to add are some nerite snails for algae eating.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

here is a youtube video of boraras near cherry shrimp, both full sized. You can see that the boraras are not even as big as an adult female cherry shrimp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixKxFdLAcaw&playnext=1&list=PL5A2EA5E4443952A9&feature=results_video


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

awww, they're adorable. Thanks for the advice (and video!), everyone.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> They're way, way tinier than you expect them to be until you have them in front of you.



Absolutely! They make a neon look chubby, but pictures don't really do justice to how tiny they are


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> here is a youtube video of boraras near cherry shrimp, both full sized. You can see that the boraras are not even as big as an adult female cherry shrimp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixKxFdLAcaw&playnext=1&list=PL5A2EA5E4443952A9&feature=results_video


That's it, I'm getting these for my shrimp tank.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, you can also see how teeny tiny their mouths are  Neat fish!


----------



## Nemo17 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi all...I have a 125L tank and have been toying with the idea of housing some Chili Rasboras, potentially 15. I currently have a halfmoon fighter, harliquine rasbora, neon tetra and a couple of amano shrimp for good measure. I wanted to inject some colour. Would the Chili's be suitable tank mate? 

Thanks


----------



## novv (Jun 14, 2012)

Makr sure that the LFS doesn’t mix up the species with dwarf rasbora. Mine did and after a year reached to their mature size, the dwarf rasboras turned to be the big bully to shrimps and chillis.. just because of the size is bigger [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

